# user defined plugins



## bigearsbilly (Feb 16, 2012)

I am writing a realtime data acquistion system. C/C++. This is a 24x7 system with lots of data, and obviously the raw data needs to be formatted.

I would like to have filter plugins so that I and others can write simple filters without recompiling the whole shebang. These filters could be loaded at run time.

Something like kldload() in userspace.

Anyone know how?


----------



## bigearsbilly (Feb 16, 2012)

Found it!

dlopen()


----------

